# huge hurry



## huckans2 (Dec 15, 2010)

got in wreck while stationed in south korea i need a front axle within 30 day before i leave so car can pass customs dont care about price need asap!!!: email [email protected]


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Front axle? What year car is it, and exactly what parts do you need. Pics could help.


----------

